# debt



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

Before my wife left me, her credit cards went to collections. We both spent the money together and I am blamed for letting that happen.

Well I promised to help her pay but she told me today that she wants the two of us go to a lawyer and sign an agreement who will pay what amount.

I dont see how is that a solution as I've been told that lawyer signature for this case can be pointless unless they pursue through court. But I am willing to pay because I am not going let her work to pay my part too. I will help her with or without a lawyer.

However, we bought a room that cost $5000. She took it with her. Now she wants to include that as well.

Do I have the right to reject that because she is keeping it and its almost new?

I just want to help het pay credit cards. She took EVERYTHING from our house I didnt even take a spoon and much of that stuff was bought with her credit cards that went to collection. 

But I Wwanna help her for the sake of our "friendship" and our child.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

You need to sit down with an attorney and assign debt...who is responsible for what and how the distribution of property and marital assets will happen.

Don't fool yourself...there will be no friendship, not in the way you might fantasize about. Be there for your child financially and emotionally and protect yourself as best you can with the finances.

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## Sprite (Nov 3, 2008)

My opinion is...she wants the room, she needs to be accountable for it. Is the credit card in HER name or both your names? That would make a big difference. If it is in her name only, she is soley responsible....legally. Don't let her snowball you


----------



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> You need to sit down with an attorney and assign debt...who is responsible for what and how the distribution of property and marital assets will happen.
> 
> Don't fool yourself...there will be no friendship, not in the way you might fantasize about. Be there for your child financially and emotionally and protect yourself as best you can with the finances.
> 
> ...


If things get heated I will consult an attorney. 

Our story in short. She left due to financial crisis and my severe anxiety made me unable to work and sex life became nonexistant. SHE DID WANT TO LIVE WITH ME AND SHE DID LOVE ME.

About friendship I'm afraid ur right. She avoids me as much as possible and only calls when she needs something.

But I pray that she comes back to me.


----------



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

Sprite said:


> My opinion is...she wants the room, she needs to be accountable for it. Is the credit card in HER name or both your names? That would make a big difference. If it is in her name only, she is soley responsible....legally. Don't let her snowball you


I agree for the room.

Credit cards were only in her name. But.....

1. It doesn't seem right that she pays alone for it because I was spending it too.

2. She already paid $2500 so far for storage of OUR stuff that she took from the house. Maybe she deserves THAT because she came with police and cops photographed furniture and appliances because she told them I might take it. IDK why police did that when they know only court decides what belongs to her. But I gave it to her.

3. This is main reason I need to be nice to her. I am afraid she might push for child custody and I could lose my child even tho I've been the sole caretaker ot the baby for 5 out of 6 months since she left.

4. Finally, I still hope she will return to me if she sees me "successfull". But like Preacher said, maybe I'm just fooling myself


----------

